# Rocky River Steelhead question (fly rod)



## Lucky472 (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm new to this site, and was hoping for a little feedback. I going to purchase a temple fork fly rod, and was wondering what some of you would recommend as the perfect weight and length for Steelhead fishing in the northern rocky river Ohio


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

First of welcome to the site. I would use a 7-8wt, with a large arbor reel. Line, weight foward floating. There is a great steelhead fourm and fly fishing fourm that the question would be better answered. That is my two cents.


----------



## Lucky472 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you so much for the fast response. I was torn between a 6 and a 7. I'll probably just go with the 7


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

First, welcome to the site. Just a recommendation since you are new,you could also post a question like that on either the NE section or Steelhead section since you were adding Rocky River in your post. Don't fly fish although I do steelhead fish, but I can't help you on the rod question.


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

Wouldn't go less than a 7. 7-8 wt is perfect, make sure you have a pretty decent reel with a good drag and you're set


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Personally, I like to use my 9' 6wt Sage & have had no problems, but always have my 8wt along, just in case. I haven't yet fished the Rocky & I understand there are 10+ pounders, so a 7-8wt would most likely be a good suggestion for you.
As far as reels, you want a good disc drag.
Mike


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm bringing a 10ft, 6wt tfo jim teeny, and a 5wt switch, a 7wt seems like the usual choice, I think an 8 is a little overkill. also get a jim teeny, a ticr, or an axiom, they throw better than the cheaper ones. and get a good line


----------



## Lucky472 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's help. After hours of research and the help from everyone on here I ended up making my purchase. I went with the 9' 6wt tfo axiom (would have went 7wt, but only make a 6 and 8) and a lamson konic reel. I also got the sharkskin steehead taper line. I guess my next question is what size and type flies should I buy for fishing this fall. Any help on leaders would also be appreciated. Thanks again for all your help. This is a great forum and I appreciate everyones help


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I'd recommend learning to tie a blood knot and tying your own leaders. Saves you a ton of money, and also allows you to decide the length of your leader as well as the weight etc.


----------

